# Self care



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

https://thoughtcatalog.com/brianna-...se-its-not-all-salt-baths-and-chocolate-cake/

I love this article on self care and what it really is. I think it’s a must read so I’m passing it on!


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you. This article made me cry because it's so true in my own life right now. Sometimes we have to do things that are going to displease others in order to save ourselves.


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

Particularly appropriate at this crazy time of year.


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

Both for men and women alike! I know a few people who need to learn this....myself included.


----------

